# Bling!



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Finally broke the band drought last Sunday.
Saturday night a buddy and I scouted a field that held a few hundred snows and some lessers. We had found a much larger feed of birds, but the landowner and his sons planned to hunt in the morning, so our back up was going to have to do.
Shortly after shooting time, the snows started coming in small groups and they wanted in!!
We had birds finishing feet down. After running out of ammo (we figured the lessers would be the main target) we had a nice pile of snow on the ground and a few bonus lessers.
Towards the end of the morning, I sailed a blue out about a 1/4 of a mile. My lab was in hot pursuit, but the bird was still able to keep in the air as it it disappeared over the hill. And honestly, I kind of wrote it off as a get-away. About the time I started to wonder about my dog, she came trotting back with it in her mouth.
As she got to about 10 yards. I saw it...COLLAR!! I was jumping around and hollering like a 2 year old with a belly full of cotton candy!!
This was only my third banded bird and luckily my second collar. 
It was pretty faded and the band was worn so I'm curious to see how many decoys spreads this thing has flown over.
[siteimg]5278[/siteimg]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ah hell yeah!!!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Can't say anything bad about that.......Congrats.

Alex


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats,
Let us know how old it was when you here back on it.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats man, enjoyed the story behind that one, thats what dogs are for.... Happy hunting!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I knew I would regret missing that morning...nice work.

I think you need that thing hanging in the family room and start your tornado taxidermy from the high ceilings


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

great story! the dog better be eatin like a king after that one!!!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

<--- Very jealous, nice work!


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

You know what they say about the cripples...... :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats Erik!

I'm really envious! Never have gotten a neck collar yet!

Ryan


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Congrats on the bands! A trophy I'm still looking for. Maybe this is the year. 
Gotta love dogs eh?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> As she got to about 10 yards. I saw it...COLLAR!! I was jumping around and hollering like a 2 year old with a belly full of cotton candy!!


I don't know which I would rather see? The neck band or Eric doing the chicken dance!!!
Congrates Eric!!!!
In 25 years of hunting I still can't say I KNOW that I shot a band!
Days like that are priceless!!


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats on the collar...


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Hell yeah!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

thats awsome,
those dogs sure can come in handy, hopfuly you can add some more jewlry to your collection this year.
as for me my drought is still going strong.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice work, prime example of what a good dog is worth!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

A totally awesome bird! A true trophy in the world of waterfowl. Congratulations on the trophy. :beer:

Ima870man


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8) :rock:


----------



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

Good job on the neckband, Jealous I am, I am...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey that collar looks kind of pink. I always wondered about you!! hahaha congrats on the lucky bird. Gotta love it when the dog saves the day!


----------



## duckhuntinfool (Oct 24, 2006)

congrats man! i think that dog of yours deserves some kind of prize for that kind of work!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice!!! :beer:


----------

